# Eat more with MK 677



## travis50 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello!

Can MK help tout stay lean and can burn fat? I mean it is possible to eat more with out gain fat with MK?

Thx!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

In a word...no.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Extra cardio to match the extra calorie intake, but then it would be pointless eating more lol


----------



## travis50 (Apr 14, 2017)

So it's a lie to compare with gh, right?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

travis50 said:


> So it's a lie to compare with gh, right?


 In what respect?

You can still get fat when using hgh.


----------



## travis50 (Apr 14, 2017)

I mean hgh allows you tout eat more than u need. Hgh increase burning calories.


----------

